
North Korea Decoders Offer Dire Warnings About Nuclear Program - dsacco
https://www.wsj.com/articles/north-korea-decoders-offer-dire-warnings-about-nuclear-program-1507195803
======
dsacco
Sorry for the paywall link, but this WSJ article has a fascinating video in
it.

A group of private researchers outside the US intelligence community describes
the ways they’re able to identify sensitive details about North Korea’s
nuclear capabilities. They analyze propaganda videos and satellite imagery
using 3D mapping techniques.

